# New to the CABE!



## mastronaut (May 31, 2009)

I just wanted to say hello, and mention that I have a JC Higgins Flightliner that I just brought back from the dead. 
I know it's probably blasphemous to do what I've done to it, but after combing the web for parts I can see that I'd be waiting an awfully long time to get it to it's former glory. So here she is... 

I just realized I posted in the wrong place, sorry bout that...


----------



## pedal alley (May 31, 2009)

*hey mark*

cool hotrod .
left & right pedals.LOL.
welcome to the cabe.


----------



## mastronaut (May 31, 2009)

HEY! hahahah can I tell the difference between left and right? NO!


----------



## MartyW (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the CABE from San Diego.
Cool Bike ,the important part is that you like it!  Good Job.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread for you, hope you don't mind. love your Flightliner, very cool! you ought to check out this site:
http://ratrodbikes.com


----------



## mastronaut (Jun 1, 2009)

*RR Bikes*



37fleetwood said:


> Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread for you, hope you don't mind. love your Flightliner, very cool! you ought to check out this site:
> http://ratrodbikes.com





I'm on it already, as a matter of fact check this...

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16292&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## bikeriderx (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey Pal!*

Great Bike!! Been on RRB 4a while! rms37 directed me here! So how does it feel to be "on training wheels" again!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

I just keep following Scott (37Fleetwood)! I saw his post on Yahoo's balloon tire bicycles group, which led me to the awesome RRB, and then here!  I already had a link to this site, but never noticed the forum until then! Viva La Vintage!


----------



## how (Jul 6, 2009)

*the bike is so cool,,,cept,,,*

get rid of that stupid rear rack,,that screws up the entire thing


----------



## Travis (Jul 7, 2009)

*ratrodbikes*

Welcome to CABE... I met you on ratrodbikes already.

I love my Flightliner, and working in it has made me want to start another bike. I didn't get into it as a hobby, but I really want to be working on another bike! I have a friend who'd willing to give me a 70s Western Flyer... pretty bad shape, but it's dying to be a fun bike like yours.


----------



## mastronaut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Rear rack*



how said:


> get rid of that stupid rear rack,,that screws up the entire thing




Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think it flows nicely with the curves of the bike's lines. So I'm afraid you've been over ruled! 

Hello to the forum riders, funny how I've seen many familiar names and bikes on a lot of the bike sites!


----------

